# Navien Tankless install



## Plumbergeek

Spent a full day removing two 50 gallon gas heaters & installing this Navien 240A unit. Rich customer's basement looked like he never thew anything away and my helper & I tripped over his junk all day.  
Also, got to try out my new Milwaukee M18 press tool on the Viega Mega-Press fittings! I love it! :thumbup: I transitioned the junk CPVC to copper & Pro-Pressed them with my M12 press tool.

BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## rwh

Why press the gas 90?


----------



## Plumbergeek

New tool and new fittings so I wanted to try it out.


----------



## rwh

Fair enough. As soon as press tools are affordable, we are out of business. That said, our sons or grandsons will feed their families replacing press joints.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Press tools are affordable now and if you are a service only company using flat rate your losing money by not having them. I make alot more money catching several calls a day instead of draining down a house just to sweat on one coupling.....


----------



## Debo22

Nice looking install. How come the cold water is teed into the hot water return port?


----------



## Plumbergeek

Debo22 said:


> Nice looking install. How come the cold water is teed into the hot water return port?


No dedicated return line for re-circulation so Navien & Rinnai both use the Grundfos Comfort Valve to get quick hot water.


----------



## rwh

Plumbergeek said:


> Press tools are affordable now and if you are a service only company using flat rate your losing money by not having them. I make alot more money catching several calls a day instead of draining down a house just to sweat on one coupling.....


Right now is one coupling, soon whole house, several gas service calls. Just press it. Boom!!!


----------



## MNOiSY

Plumbergeek said:


> No dedicated return line for re-circulation so Navien & Rinnai both use the Grundfos Comfort Valve to get quick hot water.


Nice install! I just took over a project for a customer that was abandoned by their previous installers. Lucky me!

Since the install is nearly identical, I was hoping you could give me some direction since I cant get access to the Navien Technical bulletins needed to set up the recirculation with the Grundfos Comfort Valve. I am waiting to hear back from Navien, but in the meantime, I would definitely appreciate any help!

Everything seems to be installed properly but their recirculation is not working as intended. They did not use a thermal expansion tank, I am guessing because the Navien already has an internal buffer tank.

What are you dip switch settings?
Is the 2-way switch set to external?
Should Parameter 17 be set to on for "Enable thermal bypass valve"?

Are there any other settings that are unique to the comfort valve set up that I need to change?

Could the lack of external expansion tank be causing the cool "sandwich" and problems with recirculation?

Navien seems to be slow as ever getting signed up so any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## 5onthefloor

MNOiSY said:


> Nice install! I just took over a project for a customer that was abandoned by their previous installers. Lucky me!
> 
> Since the install is nearly identical, I was hoping you could give me some direction since I cant get access to the Navien Technical bulletins needed to set up the recirculation with the Grundfos Comfort Valve. I am waiting to hear back from Navien, but in the meantime, I would definitely appreciate any help!
> 
> Everything seems to be installed properly but their recirculation is not working as intended. They did not use a thermal expansion tank, I am guessing because the Navien already has an internal buffer tank.
> 
> What are you dip switch settings?
> Is the 2-way switch set to external?
> Should Parameter 17 be set to on for "Enable thermal bypass valve"?
> 
> Are there any other settings that are unique to the comfort valve set up that I need to change?
> 
> Could the lack of external expansion tank be causing the cool "sandwich" and problems with recirculation?
> 
> Navien seems to be slow as ever getting signed up so any help is greatly appreciated!!!


Should be able to contact tech support and ask for level 2 tech or better and get all those questions answered. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22

MNOiSY said:


> Nice install! I just took over a project for a customer that was abandoned by their previous installers. Lucky me!
> 
> Since the install is nearly identical, I was hoping you could give me some direction since I cant get access to the Navien Technical bulletins needed to set up the recirculation with the Grundfos Comfort Valve. I am waiting to hear back from Navien, but in the meantime, I would definitely appreciate any help!
> 
> Everything seems to be installed properly but their recirculation is not working as intended. They did not use a thermal expansion tank, I am guessing because the Navien already has an internal buffer tank.
> 
> What are you dip switch settings?
> Is the 2-way switch set to external?
> Should Parameter 17 be set to on for "Enable thermal bypass valve"?
> 
> Are there any other settings that are unique to the comfort valve set up that I need to change?
> 
> Could the lack of external expansion tank be causing the cool "sandwich" and problems with recirculation?
> 
> Navien seems to be slow as ever getting signed up so any help is greatly appreciated!!!


We'll trade you knowledge for an introduction


----------



## sparky

Plumbergeek said:


> Press tools are affordable now and if you are a service only company using flat rate your losing money by not having them. I make alot more money catching several calls a day instead of draining down a house just to sweat on one coupling.....


Only thing making the seal on press fittings is a 10cent o-ring,I do not trust them at all and do not use press fittings at all,why not shark bite everything,same as press far as sealing goes


----------



## czplumbing

They are making press gas fittings? that's cant be good . is it a O-ring inside like the copper press fitting


----------



## Tommy plumber

sparky said:


> Only thing making the seal on press fittings is a 10cent o-ring,I do not trust them at all and do not use press fittings at all,why not shark bite everything,same as press far as sealing goes


 














Pro press is a glorified sharkbite. I've said that for a long time.


----------



## czplumbing

Tommy plumber said:


> Pro press is a glorified sharkbite. I've said that for a long time.


I hear you, I have replace so many fail fitting with Pro press and shark bite. If I am usinf a pex system its uponor. But If I had my choice Copper piping for water and galvanized hard pipe foe gas . Not a fan of track pipe and now I seen it all press gas fittings. sorry bud But I like to sleep at night


----------



## pipe doc

mega press dose give one the option of tying into a system with no union in a concealed location never had one fail


----------



## dhal22

Tommy plumber said:


> Pro press is a glorified sharkbite. I've said that for a long time.


I'm 50 and getting a little creaky but I can replace a 50 gal gas water heater and haul off the old in under 2 hours easy with a propress. Not when I sweat..............


----------



## Tommy plumber

dhal22 said:


> I'm 50 and getting a little creaky but I can replace a 50 gal gas water heater and haul off the old in under 2 hours easy with a propress. Not when I sweat..............


 










You and me both. I'm right there with you at {50}. I'm dealing with an achy back. I really tore it up years back, and whenever I exert myself, the back starts to ache.

Also, I never wore glasses in my life, but now to read or do any up close work {like clean copper and flux it} I need glasses.


----------



## Plumbergeek

55, with a hernia, bad knee's, sciatica, no son to take over. I have had to really scale back on the jobs I can take now because of the pain, especially my knee's. I don't know what the future holds.....:sad2:
I gave up years ago trying to find someone to train.


----------



## dhal22

I have 2 sons and both help me regularly.


----------



## Plumbergeek

dhal22 said:


> I have 2 sons and both help me regularly.


You are very fortunate to have their help! Most owners I know tell me their son's don't want any part of the business.....


----------



## dhal22

Plumbergeek said:


> You are very fortunate to have their help! Most owners I know tell me their son's don't want any part of the business.....


My older son was easy, he's asked to help since he was 6 and regularly asks before school days off if there's any jobs he can help on. My 10 yr old prefers to stay on his tablet and will gripe and moan if I make him help me somewhere but I don't give him a choice.


----------

